# Is CAAD 5 Frameset still produced ?



## Gadi Rotem (Feb 21, 2009)

Hello ,
I went to the local dealer in Israel searching for CAAD franeset and I got an offer for CAAD5 which they claim has been produced last year ( 2008 or 2007 ) . 
All I read about CAAD frames are for CAAD 9 . Does anyone know anything about 
CAAD5 production ?
Thank's
Gadi


----------



## cryoplasm (Jun 14, 2008)

Correct last produced 2007.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

A friend of mine got his replacement from Cannondale last year with Caad5 size 66cm.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

They may still have some "in the back" for warranties, but it's been a few years since they were made. Each series of CAAD frames, however, has brought smaller and smaller increments in improvements. Once you get past the 5 or 6, there is precious little difference in them, just a few ounces and a slight increase in stiffness. Your average rider couldn't tell the difference between an 7 and a 9 if they weren't labeled as such, IMO.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

zamboni said:


> A friend of mine got his replacement from Cannondale last year with Caad5 size 66cm.


Yes, you can still get one but only in the 66.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Capo frames are caad5's iirc.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

David Loving said:


> Capo frames are caad5's iirc.


Yup, this is true (last I knew).


----------



## rshank (Nov 30, 2007)

David Loving said:


> Capo frames are caad5's iirc.


caad 5 technology but with track geometry


----------

